# Kokopelli Recon pack raft for sale. 1K



## mountainlizzie (Oct 2, 2019)

2020 model. Used twice. T-zip design. Comes with 220 NRS paddle, Aire thigh straps and emergency throw rope. Pickup in Fruita text 910-494-8793 ask for Liz


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Is there some manner of spray skirt that goes on this like a "Packraft" branded boat, or is it just an open boat like an IK?


----------



## mountainlizzie (Oct 2, 2019)

MNichols said:


> Is there some manner of spray skirt that goes on this like a "Packraft" branded boat, or is it just an open boat like an IK?


This is an open top inflatable


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok, thanks.


----------

